# Vidéo FaceTime ne fonctionne pas



## makasayo (11 Octobre 2015)

bonjour,
Depuis plusieurs mois, le mode vidéo de FaceTime ne fonctionne plus. J'ai un iPad 2, avec l.os9
Quand je passe un appel wifi, le son marche dans les deux sens mais la vidéo ne passe pour les gens qui reçoivent l.appel, alors que je vois très bien çe que capte ma caméra et que je vois leur flux vidéo.
Ce problème existe uniquement avec FaceTime, je n'ai aucun problème avec Skype.
J'ai regardé l.assistance Apple mais je n'ai pas trouve de solution à mon problème.
Merci d.avance


----------

